

Don't Use Black For Links - tomse
http://e2open.org/black-for-link/

======
TorbjornLunde
It depends on the target audience. I agree that there should always be some
difference between non-visited and visited links. Also, if your website’s main
audience is Joe User I guess having it in a color (if you play it safe: blue)
is an advantage as well.

However, Dustin Curtis’ site is not for regular Joe, it’s for geeks. In
general I think it’s okay to break some usability conventions as long as you
are aware of what you are doing. It’s also about what you want to achieve. How
much attention do you want to attract to your links? Maybe you only want
people to notice links if they are looking for them, or maybe you really want
the links to stand out.

------
robotico
Yeah, I use Zbench which defaults to black (or gray maybe). There may be a
better way, but here's how I changed it:
[http://www.jcopro.net/2012/09/06/change-the-link-color-on-
th...](http://www.jcopro.net/2012/09/06/change-the-link-color-on-the-zbench-
wordpress-theme/). There is probably a better way, but it worked with my
limited knowledge, and should work for any WP theme.

